# Motor Cuts off, 1973 Evinrude 135 HP



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Engine cuts off when I am coming in after being out for about 30 minutes. I can ride out to anywhere that gas and time will allow. I have gone as far as 12 miles out, I would cut the motor off, then fish for a while. Then when I am ready to return the motor seems to cut off after about a mile or two then I restart move again for a short period before it shut off again. I tried better GAS with a fuel cleaner additive and still no luck. It seem like the motor is not getting enough gas or this is what I think. I check and re prime the motor but the same thing happens again. It runs well when running. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
1973 Evinrude 135 HP Outboard


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

First thing I would inspect, would be "ANY" in-line filters/screens in your fuel lines, and on the engine.


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

I plan to change the fuel filter and re-check the fuel lines.. 
Thanks


----------



## fish stu (Apr 11, 2002)

Is the tank well vented? It may be creating a vacuum.Also check any O rings on the fuel line, a dab of grease does wonders for cracked O rings in the field.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

INSTEAD OF GUESSING AT IT YA TRY TAKING IT TO SOMEONE WHO WORKS ON THEM SAVES TIME NOT SURE BOUT TH MONEY BUT ITLL BE RGHT !!!


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Real Clicker... 
It’s seem to run good now that I have made a few changes but if it does it again. I will put in the shop right away.... Thanks, I agree with you saving money because i may have to wait so time before I can get it fixed.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

yeah mole i just put one in th shop hopefully wont cost to much to fix it gotta good deal out th gates but its dying close to th finish   RC


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Real Clicker 

I can't wait to test the motor again. I will stay close to the dock and plus I will give it a shot on the river. I can always anchor up and wait for a passing boat or make a radio/cell phone call for one. Plus as a bonus I don't have to deal with a tide, strong, currents or windy conditions. Hey good luck on the motor and please let me know how you do make out...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

yaeh man got th scoop this morn i should be in da water this wknd 500 aint to bad considering it could a been worse


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Real Clicker 
My motor will not start. It ran fine that last time I had it out about 4 weeks ago but now nothing. I have good spark and gas. I am not sure what could have happen but I am not playing with it. I now know that I mixed to much oil in the gas so maybe this is causing so issues. I now have new gas, new sparks, the right mix and still nothing... I the cost doesn't kill me...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

got my motor out th shop dude told me it be 3wks tops ended fixing it 4 dats replaced bottom end runs great


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

. SEE YA ON TH WATER !!!!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

some how my name got screwed up real clicker is inawe took that boat & motor out that thing runs like a bat outta hell even got a a chance to catch a lil dinner ?


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Happy to hear some of us are on the water. I hope to be real soon. Anyway have fun and remember stay on top!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey MOLE i think this is the next to th best deal ive ever got besides th lil woman   dont make me pick a favorite


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

took that boat out that motor ppuuurrrrsssss


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Inawe;
On Friday I bought a new fuel pump for $48.50 and it was well worth it. I had also rapped my wires with electrical tape and then placed them in electrical tubing. I was having some arching issue when I have check for spark with one of the spark plugs. So I installed just about all of my wiring that I could reach to make sure all would work well. My motor is so old and I wanted to give it all the love it needs. Anyway now it starts like a new motor and I can't wait to give it a test run. I hope to make it out to the river some time this week. I will post an update soon. Thanks!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

just got mine registered  thats great mole   time to go to th river see ya


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for all of the support from all you guys. The brotherhood of fisherman is a good thing.


----------

